# They went too short on my baby!



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

UGH I brought Pixie to the same woman who's been cutting her every 3 weeks since I took her home. Yesterday I said to take a LITTLE legnth off as it was getting unruly and I think she didn't check the guard because when I picked her up the groomer was a little sheepish "she is a little shorter than normal....."

And when i saw her, well she looks good but NO LONGER LIKE MY BABY WAAAAAH. I said to Dave now we know what she'll look like as an adult but she's only 6 months! I wanted that downy fur until her adult coat came in.

Anyway I didn't make a fuss because she does look nice and it's easier to care for but when I take her back in a month I don't think she'll be cutting any off except for her feet/sanitary areas!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The first time the fluff comes off can be a shocker, but it does reveal how nicely built poodles are! Post a picture.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> The first time the fluff comes off can be a shocker, but it does reveal how nicely built poodles are! Post a picture.


so strange the pics didn't post! here she is.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I think she looks great - but then I am fond of shorter cuts.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great and compared to mine that is not short, LOL Except for Sage


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

She looks great!

Don't worry, she'll get a little fluffier every day.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

She does look great! It will grow, i am fond of shorter cut too, milo’s cut is way shorter than that...lol


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

I def was planning her in a shorter cut when she got older but she was still my fluffy downy baby and now she looks like a gawky teen to me lol.

Thanks all, she's still darling and it is much easier!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think she looks lovely - and there is something very endearing about gangly teenagers!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think that length is great (although I want to see her in a clean face  ). Her hair will grow out lightning fast, don't worry!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> I think that length is great (although I want to see her in a clean face  ). Her hair will grow out lightning fast, don't worry!


This is the first time I've not had them shave it! lol! She always has a shaved face but I left it fuzzy this time. I'll shave it again next time.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

As a groomer from the looks of it they probably used the longest guard comb most groomer's own, so unless they did a full body hand scissor (which generally costs quite a bit more as it's more labour intensive and takes a great deal of skill especially on a puppy and puppy hair) this was probably the longest they could do. Looks like they hand scissored the legs in to leave them longer.
Maybe they could have been more clear on exactly what length to expect, but it would have been hard to leave it longer.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She looks lovely and the hair will grow back in no time at all!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I like her groom that is very similar to how I kept Renn, it was easier on me, him and the groomer. now have her go shorter. But we religiously go every 4 weeks.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm so confused. When I replied to this thread earlier it was on it's second page and now it's one page and my reply is gone...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think that is too short at all! You still have lots of 'fluff' to cuddle! And i'll be soooo much easier to keep from matting during the dreaded 'coat change' if you keep it this way until the adult coat is in!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It won't take long before her hair has grown back - but she's adorable at this length too.

I echo Zooeysmom in wanting to see a close shaved face - she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

At that length you won’t even notice coat change. Look at it as staying ahead of the matts. She is still as cute as can be, no worries there. Buck has a huge coat and after one of the early puppy grooms, he came out looking like the Cricket Cellular character, only black. DH said, “They made him look fat!” He’s been topknot, tail and short body ever since


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> I think that length is great (although I want to see her in a clean face  ). Her hair will grow out lightning fast, don't worry!


Oh God is that a true statement, and the older they get the quicker it grows out. My girls faces and private groome every 12 to 14 days, once a month and I keep them with a 7 and pompoms, in the winter a 4


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks great and everybody is right she will be fluffed out before you know it.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I think she is maybe a teenager already - call her a pre-teen. She looks adorable! Is she cream by any chance? Hardest thing for me was that my poodle kid lost his orangey ears - as he was growing up. Can't believe how dark they were when he was a baby - and now all white!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mine is losing more and more of his orange ears too, though I can still see a hint every so often.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Mysticrealm said:


> As a groomer from the looks of it they probably used the longest guard comb most groomer's own, so unless they did a full body hand scissor (which generally costs quite a bit more as it's more labour intensive and takes a great deal of skill especially on a puppy and puppy hair) this was probably the longest they could do. Looks like they hand scissored the legs in to leave them longer.
> Maybe they could have been more clear on exactly what length to expect, but it would have been hard to leave it longer.


Yep I think you're right! They had hand scissored her before only a little and i think that's what they did. It's super cute and I"m ok with it!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Mysticrealm said:


> I'm so confused. When I replied to this thread earlier it was on it's second page and now it's one page and my reply is gone...


This thread was being WEIRD yesterday! Showed i had reponses in my email and came and none showed!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Moni said:


> I think she is maybe a teenager already - call her a pre-teen. She looks adorable! Is she cream by any chance? Hardest thing for me was that my poodle kid lost his orangey ears - as he was growing up. Can't believe how dark they were when he was a baby - and now all white!


She was noted as cream/white from the breeder.

Her dad is black and her mom was white I think - this is her mama Gina and breeder (Image taken from Songbird Mini Poodle's public FB page so I don't think Nancy would be mad!)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is cream and will look just like her gorgeous mama when she grows up


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I know what you mean about the fluffy puppy look, but I will say her fuzzy pics aren't nearly as short as I thought it would be after reading your first post. She is really a beautiful, beautiful poodle, and as I said before, I love her little heart on her nose. I'll guess that by the New Year, her hair will be noticeably longer again and you'll be very pleased.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Her momma is beautiful and so is she! I love the cut!



Aimiloo said:


> This is the first time I've not had them shave it! lol! She always has a shaved face but I left it fuzzy this time. I'll shave it again next time.


It makes it so much easier to keep the eye and mouth area clean when the face is shaved


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

How about taking a photo when it is at just the length you want, and measuring the length of her coat in various places. Then they can aim for that.

She looks adorable, and not short. I like mine way shorter than that


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Gracious me, your pup is ADORABLE. ?


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Yep, adorable! 
I too thought it would be shorter when I saw the pictures. I know what you mean about the puppy fur though. Saffy (Saffron) is 4 months and has the longest softest hair imaginable! It is really long. 
I will be sad when it goes 
How often are you going to groomer’s?


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

JenandSage said:


> Yep, adorable!
> I too thought it would be shorter when I saw the pictures. I know what you mean about the puppy fur though. Saffy (Saffron) is 4 months and has the longest softest hair imaginable! It is really long.
> I will be sad when it goes
> How often are you going to groomer’s?


That's how pixie's was, so soft and downey! I'm used to it now and it's cute and way easier to manage so I'm not sad anymore hah!

I bring her every 3 weeks so she's used to it - she's 6 months now so trying a month in between to see.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Well her floof is starting to come back! I am definitely shaving her face again next groom her face is so dirty!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Aimiloo said:


> Well her floof is starting to come back! I am definitely shaving her face again next groom her face is so dirty!


Oh my goodness she is still so adorable!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow that was fast! She already looks pretty fluffy. Such a cute girl.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

She is just so adorable and definitely knows how to pose for the camera!!


----------

